# Play DirecTv audio thru Sonos?



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, I currently have DirecTv and a Sonos system in my house. I was wondering if there was any way to play the directv audio over my sonos system? It's possible I suppose to add a "connect" device and use an output from my directv receiver to create an audio stream - then use my ipad Directv app to change channels. But I was wondering if anyone else had a better way or if there is any indication that Directv or Sonos was working on a direct solution? 

My current use case is I'd love to listen to the news channels in the morning in a room that doesn't have a TV. The ipad app is glitch and doesn't always stream well - not to mention I need something louder (i.e. the Sonos speakers).

Thanks


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

You may have better luck with this in the home theater forums here


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

If you have one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001CROHX6?qid=1367328903&sr=8-5

You should be able to run an RCA red/white audio cable from your D* receiver or TV output to the audio in jack.

If you have this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003CP0FUU?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links

You can probably use this cable:
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Audio-Cable-Splitter-1-Mini/dp/B00004Z5CP/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1367329884&sr=1-1&keywords=rca+to+3.5mm

Connect the red/White to your receiver/TV and the other end to the line in.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks. That's what I thought. I wasn't sure if there was any service or way to play the directv audio without buying a "connect". I have the Play 5 but it's in another room away from the directv receiver so I can't use the cable to connect it.


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

You could try something like this and skip the video connection:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005N6ICXS/ref=mw_dp_mpd?pd=1&qid=1367368347&sr=8-1

Other than that I'm not sure if the components aren't located close by.


----------

